# BRP BUDS program



## MUDFORCE750 (Feb 13, 2011)

If I can get the software and hardware should I?

I thought about being able to take while riding, or making keys if I lost one. But not sure if I can justify it. 

Is there a need for this in mobile, al? 

As much as I dislike going halls Motorsport! should be enough reason there but not sure...


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm sure u could get business I'm close to mobile would use you instead of halls for maintenance lights and programming startup message

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

if you can get it, get it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

